# Mountain Biker going roadie want to stick with Specialized



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys I have been into mountain biking for a year now and love it. Thsi winter I wanted to add a raod bike to my fleet seeing as I cant ride any trails right now with the weather. I have a carbon pro Stumpjumper and Specialized gear so I wanted to stay with the company. However I only wanted to spend around 1000-1500. I love the look of the new Allez pro 1200 MSRP. How bad is this bike though?? I am familiar with all the off road component sets but know nothing of the roadie stuff. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Not a thing wrong with the Allez. It's a great value in the Specialized road line. You might also look at the Roubaix and Tarmac. Many riders started out in MTB, and I still love riding trails.

My opinions of the Shimano road gear lines are:
Sora (avoid if possible)- different shift design than other Shimano
Tiagra (better than most roadies think)
105 (lowest price 10-sp group)
Ultegra (a bit nicer than 105)
Ultegra SL (different finish than Ultegra)
Dura-Ace (lightest and most $$$$$)

Don't get hung up on all the stuff you read that anything below Ultegra is junk- it's not. I currently own Tiagra, 105, and Ultegra stuff, and wife rides Sora. The current Tiagra line is fine for road training and should last a long time. And staying with 9sp allows you to use the same chains (and even some cassettes) on your MTB & roadie. 
Whatever you decide I would try to get size/geometry fairly close to your MTB. Switching between two very different geometries can be a pain.

One other cheaper suggestion you've prob already thought of- Put some slicks on that Stumpjumper, raise the seat a cm or two, and hit the road. I often choose to take my HT for road rides this time of year. I can ride in much worse Midwest road conditions (gravel, salt, light snow) than I would attempt on my roadies.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*You'll love the Allez*

I concur. Nothing wrong with the Allez. I ride a 2008 SL2 with SRAM Red. My oldest son rides a Tarmac S-Works with Dura-Ace and my middle son rides a 2005 Allez with 105/Ultegra mix. 
http://www.bike-alog.com/BikePedia/...pecialized&Model=Allez+Elite+Double&Type=bike
He uses the bike for triathlons and has finished Lotoja (206 miles in 10.5 hours) the past two years. His friend completed Lotoja and has won a couple of triathons on a Specialized Allez Sport triple (His LBS wants to sponsor him with an upgraded bike). We all use our road bikes to train for mountain biking. The boys all use SPD pedals so they can ride road and mtb with the same shoes. Stay away from a triple and make sure your group set has at minimum a 105 rear derailleur and you should be very happy. Two photos of the Lotoja 07 finish. the red bike is the Allez Elite and the black bike is the Allez sport.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you're consiering the Allez, take a look at the '07 Comp. I think it's spec'd better than the '08's and if it's available in your size you may save $300 - $400.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=21894


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

*Agree, Allez has been a great bike*

I've had a couple Allez over the years and I love them. I still have a 06 Elite and a 05 Comp which I ride regularly because they are so much fun. They aren't nearly as silky as full carbon, but truly a blast to ride. Check ebay and you can pick up an e5 for a great price too.
Best of luck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

E5 is the type of aluminum used, correct? Is it somehow better than the A1 premium they're using on some models? 

A LBS has an '07 with carbon fork and seatstays so I'm thinking that should smooth the ride a little.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

*E5/a1*

E5 is the type of aluminum. There were a few different aluminum grades used on the popular Allez line in 02, 03, 04, etc.. I have ridden A1, E5 SLX, and E5 Aerotec and couldn't begin to tell a difference.
Where I could begin to tell a difference was in the all aluminum construction vs. the aluminum with carbon seat stays. I much prefer the carbon stays.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Y'know, I was deciding b/w the Roubaix and Tarmac line. After reading this thread and doing some additonal web surfing I am now seriously considering saving some money and getting an Allez. They look good. What are some recommended upgrades for the Allez? My LBS is selling the '08 Allez Comp Compact w/ 105 group for $1980 CDN.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm confused. There is no Allez Comp Compact for '08 and for '07 there is an Allez Comp Double listed for $1600. If your LBS is willing to swap out the double for a compact and charge you $380 over list, I'd strongly suggest you take a pass. It's an '07, money should be coming off, not added on.

By the way, I could tell from your last post in the Tarmac vs Roubaix thread that you weren't _really_ ready for the Roubaix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I'm confused. There is no Allez Comp Compact for '08...


According to my LBS's website and the Specialized site there is: '2008 Allez Comp Compact



> ..and for '07 there is an Allez Comp Double listed for $1600. If your LBS is willing to swap out the double for a compact and charge you $380 over list, I'd strongly suggest you take a pass. It's an '07, money should be coming off, not added on. ...


I'll double check once I go to the shop in person. Where did you get your list prices from?



> ...By the way, I could tell from your last post in the Tarmac vs Roubaix thread that you weren't _really_ ready for the Roubaix. :thumbsup:


What does that mean? I'm still going to test ride a Roubaix or two. The Tarmac needs to be special ordered so I'll probably not bother with that unless I'm really undecided.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I checked the link that you provided and see no Allez Comp compact for '08. I see an Elite compact for $1200.

The list prices I mentioned are on the righthand side with all the models.

Regarding the Roubaix comment: it seemed to me that you weren't all that comfortable with the decision to go that route. I'm traveling that same road myself, not with the Roubaix, but with other brands/ models. And when I feel like I'm settling, I stop and rethink my decision, rather than deal with buyer remorse. Whatever route you go, I hope it all works out. I'm just trying to lend a hand.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I checked the link that you provided and see no Allez Comp compact for '08. I see an Elite compact for $1200.
> ....


 

Weird. I clicked on the same link I provided and it gives me the page with the 08 Comp on it. The list is as follows:

*2008 Allez Models 

Allez Comp Compact 
Allez Elite Compact 
Allez Sport Int'l Compact 
Allez Triple 
Allez Junior Double *

And the page I see does not show any prices.

Maybe you get a different page depending on country? But that shouldn't be the case when clicking on a direct link...hmmm.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I'm confused. There is no Allez Comp Compact for '08 and for '07 there is an Allez Comp Double listed for $1600. If your LBS is willing to swap out the double for a compact and charge you $380 over list, I'd strongly suggest you take a pass. It's an '07, money should be coming off, not added on.


Agree!!!!

My LBS swapped out crankset for a comparable compact for a modest $35 labor charge.
$380 over list??????


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

No longer confused, you nailed it. When I clicked on the link I had to click on country and I went to the USA website. I looked at your profile and saw Canada, so I went through the process clicking Canada and VOILA! Sure enough, Comp compact. No prices though. In the US, they list them - try going to a US site and see.

I'm jealous though, that's a nice looking bike!! I guess 'down here' the Allez don't sell??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, turns out there's some confusion about models offered in what countries. See my post from about a minute ago..


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Hehe! No worries. I'll hopefully get it all sorted out when I get to my LBS in person.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Tweaker,

If in doubt, order the Tarmac.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree on the Tarmac. In our small group of mostly Specialized riders, two have made the switch from Roubaix to Tarmac and have been happy. No one has been tempted to go the other way.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well guys thanks for the help and suggestions. I was leaning toward the Tarmac anyway and just fell into a great deal at a bike shop (or I think, you guys can be the judge) on a 2007 NEW Tarmac EXPERT 1925.00 which includes free 1 hr fit session on a trainer with a fit specialist and 10% off anything else I wanted to buy with it.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

emetski said:


> I agree on the Tarmac. In our small group of mostly Specialized riders, two have made the switch from Roubaix to Tarmac and have been happy. No one has been tempted to go the other way.


emetski,

Tell me more about your Tarmac SL2. I ordered the Module SL2 and not just the frameset because I like the Specialized Crank. I bought the Barmac, 2008 Zipp 303's Tubulars, Toupe Saddle and of course SRAM Red (minus the crank). I have all those components with me already. Just waiting on my SL2 Module to arrive so that I can put it together. Tell me about Tarmac SL2 man. Is is a dream to ride? Responds quick? I can't wait to get my module.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

RFR,
You are going to have a fine set up when you get the bike built. The SL2 has been great. I am super impressed with the stiffness, stability and comfort. It feels quick, even though I know I'm not. The Roval SL wheels feel great. I haven't experienced any 'squirreliness' on descents. The only change I made was to add a compact 50/34 using the stock Specialized crank, black bar tape (kept the white hoods) and the new Arione CX saddle. My biggest complaint with the red is getting used to no trim in the rear. I don't think I'll ever be able to use my 34/11-12 without some rubbing. I was very happy with my 06 Tarmac S-Works and had some second thoughts for the first few minutes after I pulled the trigger on the SL2. My LBS's first SL2 in the door was a 54 Raw and I couldn't let someone else ride away on it so I made the purchase rather than wait until spring and risk not being able to find a raw.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like a great deal. You'll love the bike!!


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

emetski,
Thanks for your reply. Hopefully I'll get it late Jan/early Feb. Wow, that's a beautiful machine you got there man!!!


----------

